# My Best M/H Buys



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I know this has been covered under various posts over the years but this is my list (vaguely in order of importance):

*Gaslow *- wouldn't want to be without it having dealt with heaving cylinders in and out of the van in the past. Cost of installation would make me gulp a bit but negotiated its addition as part of the van buying process.

*Solar panel *- I've got an 80w fixed panel. Spent a couple of years struggling without one and am really pleased with it. Much depends on your style of touring - sometimes I'm moving on every few days in which case it really wouldn't be needed but every summer I like to spend several weeks vegging out on my all time favourite campsite where there are no leccy points and now I've got bags of power (I have 2 leisure batteries too.) Also no longer have to even think about the vehicle battery going flat if I haven't been out in the van for several weeks.

*Whirligig washing line *- no more tying rope to fenceposts on site or having washing flapping against the side of your van. They sell quite posh (and expensive) ones in accessory shops but mine was a fraction of the cost in a hardware shop. I peg the tripod down to stop it blowing over.

*Square bucket *- wonderful invention! Whoever thought that a round bucket was a good idea. Storage is a doddle and it has a miriad of uses from dog washing to clothes washing.

*Rubble sacks *- endless uses - including muddy blocks, leccy lead, water hose, etc. Just the right size and so strong. And yes I have used them for shifting rubble at home too ...

*Fleece towels *- dry quickly, especially useful when motorhoming in winter.

*Insulated Coffee mug cafetiere *- my sister bought me this and its great - saves packing a separate cafetiere for my morning cup.

*Clips *- those little stationery clips that I can't think of the name but they are ideal for clipping part used packets of food closed.

*Remoska *- enough has been written on these boards before.

*Grip mat *- as well as its usual uses in stopping rattles etc in the kitchen cupboards - a small square is most useful in de-hairing clothes and carpet. Especially useful when you have a hairy dog and cat who seem to reserve their moulting for when we go away in the van .....

*Handleless saucepan and fryingpan *- mine have clip on handles - no more handles getting in the way when packing the kitchen cupboard. Mine were from Tchibo and are quite heavy and solid but then I've got plenty of payload.

*A fleece blanket *- ideal for chilly evenings and can be used on top of the duvet so that I can take a lower tog duvet and save storage space.

There's probably more but that'll do for now! Anyone else want to add their musts?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kipper! It's getting late but I'll give it a go:

*External SilverScreen:* keeps us cool when it's hot and warm when it's not! Helps to make the cab area a more-comfortable part of the Euro-lounge.

*A spare wheel:* much has been said in the debate of shaving foam and compressor, against a correctly inflated spare.

*A second leisure battery:* also supplemented by many LEDs to minimise power drain.

*A 120w solar panel:* even in November and March, when the sun was low in the sky, our batteries were fully charged by noon.

*A decent gas BBQ:* ours goes neatly under the bed, in a hold-all with wheels. Easy to use, easy to clean and store.

*A pair of folding bikes:* gives us some mobility on cycle tracks, especially in France. Fit nicely under the bed, with the BBQ, spare wheel, sun loungers, walking gear, triangles...

Yes, there's probably more! Next!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As a solo traveller mine has to be:

*My Mio satnav*


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Cruise control. Wouldn't be without it now.


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Yep, as a solo traveller (the cat and dog being useless at map reading) I keep toying with the idea of getting sat nav. Although for the same reason I'm in two minds about cruise control - it must make it so much more relaxing but worry that on long boring motorway trips I might just nod off with no one to keep me awake!

External Silver screens - yes I forgot that one. Wouldn't be without them. The difference in winter is like putting an overcoat on - its quite incredible.

Another one I forgot is actually quite a strange one for me - Thetford Bathroom Cleaner - I don't usually fall for the buying all the add on tricks but I must have been swept up in the excitement of the Accessory Shop! However it really is the best bathroom cleaner I've come across - really efficient and gets things shiny clean and smells nice too. Flash all purpose cleaning wipes are another indespensible in the kitchen area.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Automatic hydraulic levelling jacks
Fridge freezer the size of a domestic unit
2 air con units
king size bed to romp on
and not having to empty a cassette toilet

I could go on but

Loddy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our best buys have to be 

Camos inmotion dome, 

Keeps the kids happy and no fafing about with a tripod or crankup dish. 


Solar Panel, 

Means we can got to meets and not worry about have flat batteries as much. 


Our van it self. 

We have just replaced our smaller Hymer with this one and love the space and comfort of it. 


Richard...


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

ikea bags
great for storing hook up cables and leveling blocks and fold away to nothing when not used.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> Remoska - enough has been written on these boards before.


I was nearly tempted in Lakeland a couple of days ago, whilst we were in Peterborough I rang Hubby back at the camp site and he said it would probably just another gadget that we wouldn't use..........I wish I had bought it now, couldn't make my mind up if the standard size one would be big enough and the grand looked a tad too big.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

You have given me food for thought, now have a list for those retirement pressies which we hope to get :wink:


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Oooohhhh, Ive just bought the large Remoska and I have put a roast dinner in it as we speak. I will tell you how it came out.

Everyone has been going on about them so I thought they must be good.  
Jakki


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi 

We took the plunge and bought a memory foam mattress topper - now would not swap for the world, one weekend made a believer out of us.

David


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Remoska!!!!
not even used it in the mh yet! cooking at home! excellent kit.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I want to get a memory foam matress next, how much was it where did you get it from and is it made for the motorhome fixed beds.
Jakki


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Bombay sapphire, schweppes slimline tonic - got to watch the waist!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Peugeot Speedfight 100 scooter and rack. Provides real freedom and is a bit like being on a jet ski on land

Camos Dome


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Jakki and anyone else who is interested in 'memory foam' ideas...

I would start at http://www.raskelf.com/

I like their website with its very clear photos of the many products at work.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Hello Jakki and anyone else who is interested in 'memory foam' ideas...
> 
> I would start at http://www.raskelf.com/
> 
> I like their website with its very clear photos of the many products at work.


We bought two Duvalays from them at P'boro '08.

Pricey but super kit.

Watch out though cos they're quite large when rolled up and you need plenty storage space. We keep ours ready for inaction on the transverse fixed bed.

Bought them with navy covers to match previous van. 6 months later we bought the Adria which has a coffee/beige interior and they don't match, but still snuggly.

Tried to buy two Duvalay storage bags from Nuke but ODB's system will only let you buy the bags with new Duvalays and we don't need any more.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Best buy / 2 worst buys*

Best buy Auto matic Rapido 992MH V6 Engine , drives like a dream .

Worst part of above , Fancy gadget this - Dometic Vacuum toilet ,- waste pipe came off ( collecting tank in garage ) thank goodness it was clean water !! Vacuum pump noisy , had air leak on vacuum side 6 UK "experts " looked at it, then , they had to fly some one in from Germany to cure it ! I wish it had been the practical , no nonsense Thetford unit

2nod worst thing I bought was a Easylifter M/cycle rack brand new still in my garage at home for sale " the lady of the house " decided to change her mind !!


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

UncleNorm said:


> Hello Jakki and anyone else who is interested in 'memory foam' ideas...
> 
> I would start at http://www.raskelf.com/
> 
> I like their website with its very clear photos of the many products at work.


Bless you Unclenorm, I will keep that
Jakki


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've just bought a "Royal" awning tent thing .: LINK :. at the Newbury show. A brilliant bit of kit, especially in the decidedly _changeable_ weather we're currently experiencing 

We're loving the Maxview crankup that we had fitted at Snellyvision. Clean installation, easy to set up, giving us telly when we want it, and not when we happen to have a good terrestrial signal.

Solar panel (again, a Snellyvision job :wink: ) - reliable battery topup when off hookup at rallies and the like.

The Moroccan mat we've been using for a couple of years now. It creates a little 'homely' area at the side of the van.

A small foldaway table from Tesco (aluminium slats on top) that was something like £8 in the sale.

Tomtom satnav. Worth its weight in gold over the past 3 years.

Small 150W inverter (bought off Ebay for £15) which has been charging up various portable devices for the past 2 years. Now (sadly) replaced by a 300W job.

Probably several other things, but can't remember them at the mo 

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

1. Remoska - we bought it for our first van that had no oven and it's so good we use it in the house. It also convinced us that we didn't need an oven when we decided to go larger with the Adria.

2. Motordome - we got such excellent use from it that we went for the larger Excelsior version when we swapped vans. Sold the Classic on eBay for £260 and purchased the Excelsior on eBay for £260. Can't be bad. It's even been used as a dog grooming tent at outdoor summerish dog shows.

3. TomTom with bluetooth link via mobile for active traffic reports. Just wish they had bridge heights though.

4. Phirrips little MP3 thingy - saves having loads of CD's on board. Just wish the connector to the radio was a lot shorter.

5. Lakeland Storage Caddys - three fit snugly side by side in the roof locker above our kitchen http://www.lakeland.co.uk/F/product/21668

There must be more but can't remember them offhand.

SDA


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kipper - you have a PM


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well here is our TOP Best Buys:

1) Fixed Bed Motorhome (What a joy not having to make up beds at the end of the day)

2) Oyster Twin LNB Motorised Satellite Dish (In addition to receiving english channels whilst touring around Europe, the Twin LNB System means we now have the bonus of enjoying Sky Plus and all of its recording and live pause features in the MH)

3) Raskelf Memory Foam Mattress Toppers (Sheer heaven to sleep on)

5) Chris Cox A Frame Plus Smart Car (Total freedom)

6) Honda Suitcase Generator (Ideal for Rallys/Meets/Wildcamping when there is no electricity supply to hook up to)

7) Gaslow (So convenient and so much cheaper too)

8 ) External Cab Window Thermal Insulated Silver Screens (No more condensation and great for keeping cab area warm in winter)

9) Vodafone Dongle for Internet Connection on the Move (Very useful)

10) Cadac Gas Grill (Great for outdoor cooking)

11) Alarm System with PIR Sensors to All Doors & External Lockers (Peace of mind)

12) Steel Cable Security Lock for Cab Doors (Peace of Mind)

13) Motordome Excelsior Drive Away Awning (Very useful extra space if staying in one place for a few days or if you have family/friends staying or visiting you.)

14) Lafuma Reclining Chairs (So Comfortable)

15) Folding Lightweight Aluminium Full Size Table (Folds neatly into its own carry case)

There are many other very useful gadgets and accessories that we have purchased for the MH (along with the inevitable totally useless ones too) but these are our TOP most used and useful ones!

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Well here is our TOP Best Buys:
> 
> 1) Fixed Bed Motorhome (What a joy not having to make up beds at the end of the day)
> 
> ...


Sue my darling...............I hope you don't mind me bringing up the subject of your dongle :wink: but you are on 03 :lol: mine is a Vodafone LOL but then again I know you got a dongle to work in Portugal whilst others still don't know that secret :wink:


----------

